# euro v £



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi all
We are quite new to crossing the water to holiday, mainly covered UK and I know there are exchange issues at the mo, but how much will it really affect our pocket?
We would stay on a site in UK for at least 2 weeks costing around £700 I know expensive but our children (teenagers) can go off leaving Deb ad I to relax a bit. Then the fuel to get to the site and food and drink.

We have found a site in France in the fingers crossed SUN for 600 euro for 2 weeks, the ferry is booked £91,then the same except tolls as UK, ie fuel, food and drink.

Any comments advice greatly received

Regards

Chris


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

France every time!


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Going over to France for 3 mths starting mid-April. Crossing costs 39 gbp e/w and dearest site fees 10 km from Med is 13 eurines after that all cheaper down to 7 eurines at Mimesan lakeside. 4 eurines if you park off site at the waters edge -bogs and douches inc. Go France use FICC book for sites esp farm sites some have pool.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Avoid the toll roads like the plague!!! 8O 

You will be on holiday so don't rush through the wonderful countryside enjoy it at a leisurely pace :lol: . If you stick to 50 - 55 MPH your fuel consumption will be much better. 

I have a '97 Hymer B544 that comes in at 3200kg. It has the "old style" 2.5 litre turbo charged engine (not the modern common rail variety) last year in France I did close on 3000 miles. I avoided all the toll roads and kept to about 50 -55 MPH. My overall MPG figure was 31.7 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

The other tip I would give is to stay on municipal sites, excellent value and nearly every village has one !!!


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

If you live when in France the way you live at home it will affect your pocket. But using cunning to buy what the French buy in the supermarkets (don't demand cornflakes, custard and other "British" stuff), find smaller, private campsites rather than the Municipales and generally be focussed on what stuff costs you'll likely not spend more and your time in France will be very rewarding.
"Aires" here are good and cheap, wild camping while "en route" also entirely possible and free (never motorway services however).
Go for it - it'll be a great experience.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I agree with the comments above the the rate is a bit frightening at the moment. We go to Lands a grotty for a week in the sun this Sunday. Just bought our euros yesterday at 1.016 thats £250 for €255 - ouch 8O


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*£ v.€*

Well it is a huge worry for all we Brits living in France, Spain etc on a UK old-age pension!

Helen


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

hmh said:


> (never motorway services however). Why??
> 
> Avoid the toll roads like the plague!!!
> I understand the nice view but as we have to get to the site are these road not better? Im not a fast driver 55 is a good speed and as I say tuggers in tow.
> ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

chrisndeb said:


> We have found a site in France . . . . for 600 euro for 2 weeks,


Hi Chris

Shouldn't you have a caravan then, rather than a motorhome?? 8O 8O

Not meant to be unkind at all   , but in my opinion if you do that you are losing the biggest single advantage of a motorhome, and that is it's facility for moving on with almost no hassle at all. 

My suggestion would be to book nothing beyond the first night. You would probably want to do that with the kids to think of, especially as you are new to this game.

Then have a loose itinerary in mind so you are not wandering aimlessly (although there's nothing wrong with that) and make use of the Caravan Club's "Caravan Europe 1" guide, which is as good as you will find.

Apart from detailing literally thousands of sites, it has all the advice you could possibly need for touring and camping in France, and if you rely on nothing else you will have no problems at all. 

Many Continental campsites are rather expensive, but as has been said, if you go for the Municipals they are a lot cheaper. They vary from grim to absolutely superb, but the vast majority are pretty good. 

I would never book a site for two weeks anyway, even if I intended to stay that long for the mutual benefit of both parents and kids. It might be bloody awful when you get there . . . then what do you do??

If that is your plan, book for one night only, then if it's all you were hoping for, book in for the rest of the fortnight the following morning. Don't worry too much about the site being full . . . it suddenly won't be if the proprietor can see two weeks worth of cash dangling under his nose! :wink: 8O :roll: 

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Chris n Deb,
I can only agree with all the previous posts. But not knowing when you are intending to go, most French sites generally don't open until just AFTER the Easter holls.

It's maddening and when asked about this the typical Galic answer is "The clients aren't there". But it's the chicken and egg catch 22 problem.

Ray.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*France*

How can you tell a municipal camp site apart from the others?
Sorry, I have never been on camp site.
As for the france or uk trip, After the last 6 months of my life, i would say do what you feel like, and enjoy, you may not beable to do it again, life as a funny way of changing without asking you, what you would like to do


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

chrisndeb said:


> hmh said:
> 
> 
> > (never motorway services however). Why??
> ...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What Ronin said mostly, but if time is limited and you want to make reasonable progress, try to avoid too many towns and villages.

The little country roads are delightful if you have the time, but presumably you have yet to experience French traffic lights. :evil: 

They are soooooo slow you could grow a beard sometimes while you wait for them to change. 8O 

Come to think of it, Mrs Zeb did last year!! :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Its not cheap food prices are 3-4 x uk ? relate 1 x 1 and even a newspaper is 3.60£ , eating out in france is not cheap and never was unless you want moules et frites (fish 'n' chips) with a family best use some of the flunch resturants at the Auchan supermarkets really good value. for some reason the brits are total snobs about france and I can never understand this ,over the last few years its gone down hill a lot. why not try Eurocamp they are great for family sites and lots laid on , If you pick regional choice, you pick the area they pick the site , this can be a lower cost for you as they are filling bookings, Bon journey.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

good advice thanks all.

Mr Zeb we had a caravan but we were in the right place at the right time and bagged a bargin with our MH, we didnt intend to buy one for a few years but hey ho.

We like to stay on sites because we are on holiday and like to chill and relax. We love BBQs, swimming the odd glass of wine or two,three +++

We are going in August I know its busy but our son is still at school.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

They are soooooo slow you could grow a beard sometimes while you wait for them to change. 

Come to think of it, Mrs Zeb did last year!!





Hi Zeb
I think you may well be sailing toooooo close to the wind there.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Chausson said:


> Hi Zeb
> I think you may well be sailing toooooo close to the *wind *there.


She hasn't been eating baked beans again has she!!!!! 8O 8O

*ChrisnDeb*

You won't regret it, and there's nowt wrong with staying put if that's what you want.

It is worth changing your mindset though _(we were also caravanners for many years)_ to use the motorhome's advantages for a touring holiday - even if not this time.

We went down the Mosel Valley last summer, and that really is motorhome heaven. We stayed on Stellplatz for about €6 -8 per night and stayed a couple of nights in each place, before moving all of ten miles down the road to the next Stellplatz (sometimes passing a couple more on the way).

It was no problem at all in the truck, but I wouldn't have been so keen to move on so often with the caravan - even if they were allowed on Stellplatz (or Aires) which they are not.

Each to his own of course, but I bet you will love the motorhome, in common with 30,999 others on this forum.

Have fun

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

France is a great place to have a M/H - the French welcome them and go out of their way to make life easy.

Many towns and villages have "aires" small places where you can stop at very low price or often free overnight and refill with water etc. Dumping is also easy with many signposted facilities. Many hypermarkets have parking spaces marked for "camping cars" as do many towns - even in tourist areas. We have even found they don't charge for parking camping cars in many places, yet within 10m they charge to park cars!

Hypermarkets are excellent value for meals, not stunning but good quality but lunchtime in France is 12.00 - 1.30 - you will not be able to get food so easily outside those times until the evening opening times.

Eating and shopping French style means the price of food is similar to the UK - use the local markets and hypermarkets for different types of shopping. British products eg cereal, tea, newspapers are expensive - but do you need them? If you have satellite TV you can pick up UK TV over most of France - that is cheaper than a newspaper!

Campsites vary, there are numerous books with mutliple details - the CC European Handbook volume 1 has literally thousands of sites listed of all qualities from one man and his dog up to massive commercial sites. The reports are often a few years old so having the latest edition is not really essential. Children are welcomed in France - it is common for children to share a meal in restaurants and for two plates to be given out without any rancour. 

If you (and the children) can speak even a little French the response is brilliant - you will find the French very welcoming and keen to help you enjoy yourselves.

We have found inland better than the coast - even in school holidays when we have to go - there is usually no problems finding a good site. Swimming in lakes is much nicer than the sea - you don't have to wash off the salt afterwards! (But there are fewer waves for surfing)

Book the first night , yes. But after that find what you want from the myriad of places on offer. Generally South of the Loire gives a high chance of sun in the summer (but not always!). Visit some of the smaller towns - the welcome is great and they often have festivals which are well worth attending - perhaps daytime, perhaps evening. Firework displays are very common in the evenings - the Office de Tourisme probably has dates - and they are in virtually every town and even some villages - operated by the Syndicat d'Initiative or the Marie (town hall).

Enjoy your time there, it is well worth the time and money and may not cost you any more than the UK if you do not do all the "tourist things" which exist in the UK. The weather SHOULD be better and you can enjoy sitting and relaxing - we have even taken to buying croissants in the bakery and then going to the local cafe/bar for coffees where we eat them - instant breakfast and very much expected in the bars - everyone does the same! (No washing up there either!) We also use our bikes MUCH more than in the UK - the French are VERY considerate of cyclists (I used to take a group of 30 11 year olds cycling in Brittany - never any problems with traffic)

Have fun! I am sure you will.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

chrisndeb (Chris)

It will cost a few hundred £'s more but from our point of view *"well worth it"*. We have been doing as you in intend to do for the last 4yrs. Will also be going again this year, even if its 75p for a €.

Chance of some hot sunny day's here are about 30%, there about 97%. And i mean hot hot hot :wink: .

Very important, make sure you only pay 'class 2' on all toll roads otherwise it will be very expensive. Motorhomes are only class 2.

Enjoy :wink:


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*€ v £*

In fact it depends when Easter falls.

French businesses have to pay their Social Security etc charges in 3 month bites, so everyone is reluctant to open before 1st April.

Helen


----------

